# Sometimes it goes sometimes it doesn't



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Well finally got out to throw a lead , was happy with the most part other than the cast where the shock leader snapped , looks funny in the video but thankfully was able to get a few cast out afterwards without any drama . 






Regards


----------



## Joe H (Sep 9, 2015)

Look out, kid. You'll shoot your eye out!


----------



## Ivan Bilic (Jul 5, 2020)

From that video, this is good cast you have. I've been practicing casting since last year and it really takes time. So far I've reached 90 meters (100 yards). I feel I could do better but I have encounteted various problems. One of those is making proper shock leader. I've been using 0.30 mm mono main line and 0.40 mm mono for shock leader but when ever I cast a bit stronger it just snaps and sinker goes about 200 meters on the loose....

I've been using 3.6 meter rod and 2 or 3 ounce sinker...

Also, your video helps me a lot because it is much easier to learn from somewhat begginers. When I watch all those master casters videos, I cannot follow what they are doing.

I am practicing casting by casting exclusively out in the sea. And I measure cast distance simply by counting number of turns on the reel when retrieving line and than multpying number of retrieved reel turns with line lenght per one turn of the reel.

Also, I have a big question: How do you retrieve a line when cast in the field?


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Cut a slice or two on a tennis ball and place your sinker inside the ball with a leader already attached to the sinker for easy hook up to your running line or shock leader. Practice with this, obviously not aerodynamic, but will help you with your form and you don't have to walk out to retrieve, then after some casts with the ball, put on just a sinker then you can get some exercise retrieving. If posssible measure 100 yds. and place a stake or flag and go from here to see how far you actually are casting, good luck,...pop.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Just re-watched video and was wondering what rod you were using?
Seemed very soft/parabolic.......
Do you remember distances you were getting?
Having back/shoulder issues and stiff rods are killing me

Thanks


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

fish bucket said:


> Just re-watched video and was wondering what rod you were using?
> Seemed very soft/parabolic.......
> Do you remember distances you were getting?
> Having back/shoulder issues and stiff rods are killing me
> ...


There's always the back cast; much easier on the shoulder and back.

Lots depends about what are yer distance casting goals. Fishing, tournament, typical payload weight, etc? 

Pick a rod that has a known sweet spot for the weight you'll be throwing the most.

The rest is all about casting technique.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Thanks


----------

